# Socom: Confrontation - PS3



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone else get this?

I got it last week and fired it up for the first time last night.

It's online MP only, so no single player mode - which i didn't realise when i ordered it! :lol:

Is it just me, or is it really hard, or am i always on the crap team?!

If anyone wants a game, my PSN is beardboy69

:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It is very good imo, very 'realistic' as far of course as a videogame can be :lol:


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

It's hard!!!!!!!

Had a few games with some fellow clan members and it's fun. We are getting some practice before having some proper clan matches.

Have a look here www.planetmgc.com if your interested. It's a mature gaming community for over 25's.

PSN: Unclemash if you want to add me


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

So then Mark - when you online next? 

Richard - when are you online?

We should get a DW night on the go..


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

I should be on tomorrow for a limited guns night and on Friday for I think a 10x10 game.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Add me to PSN Richard, and if i'm online when you are, invite me into your game if you like :thumb:

My issue is that most of my mates have 360's, and none have PS3's, so limited to players! :lol:


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

How similar is this game to COD


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Totally different!!!!!!

Much more tactical especially with more people in the game.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

sxid said:


> How similar is this game to COD


Cod is arcadey in comparison!

The first online match I played of Socom I saw these two guys creeping up one of my team mates, he walked on whilst they stayed behind a rock, I snuck up on both and gunned them down. The screen said Brazo has killed the hostages :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol: Good work Mark :thumb:

I joined a game yesterday evening, and was full of American's, obviously all mates or in a clan of some sort, as they had the same tag, and they weren't too happy i was on their team, so they shot me! :lol:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Been playing it quite a lot - pretty got at it now after about 8 hours worth of playing.

One tip I can give that helps is use one of the machine guns - HK36, M16 etc and use it with the front grip and a silencer. It reduces the recoil and puts more fire on the target for it.

If you want add me spider1982

Have fun with it!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Dan - add me to your list and we'll get playing at some point :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I also got into a match with some americans and was running around for ages not sure what to do, a poll suddenly started at the top of the screen voting to kick me from the game:lol: Couldn't blame them really!!

If anyone still wants to add a slightly incompetent soldier then its 'dareslam'


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

You fancy a game tonight - open to anyone on here :thumb:

I'll be online around 8


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I might get this.

Where's the best place with the BT Headset?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Got mine from shopto.net for £28.99 posted iirc


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

So whens the Socom gaming night?

I have organised a Killzone 2 night tommorow at 9 via another forum but its not getting much interest, maybe we could combine and have a socom night instead!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I have killzone, or socom - i'm not bothered which :lol:

I'm about to get on socom now though, if you fancy it?


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

I will have a night on SOCOM.......... not really feeling Killzone tbh - far too much spray and pray for my liking - unless I have missed something lol!


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Killzone is being traded this weekend!!!

CEX are giving £30 for the limited edition copy


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

beardboy said:


> I have killzone, or socom - i'm not bothered which :lol:
> 
> I'm about to get on socom now though, if you fancy it?


Sorry mate still knackered from a correction job yesterday and may have had a beer

But tommorow is good:thumb:

How good are those headsets:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

No probs - i've switched it off now, had an hours fix :lol:

Tomorrow sounds good - will need to check with the boss 

Not used my headset yet, but will have it on tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL yeah the boss somewhat dicates my own usage 

I assume we could set up a passsword protected room?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

No idea - all this MP stuff is fairly new to me. I normally play single player, or work through careers etc. :lol:


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

i've been mad into games since i moved out of parents house 4 years ago and bought a xbox and ps3 , geek alert lol
anyway i created a yanky ps id with fake address and zip code , yes beverly hills 90210 worked for me .
and when socom was released in october in the usa i downloaded it using a mastercard and the fake address 90210, $40 and it was good but a bit glitchy i haven't played it since the new patch came out but i'll give it another go soon 
add me if need be lol DUBLINHITMAN


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Will probably be on from 9pm if anyones interested


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm ready whenever Mark - invite me along


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

How the hell do you get the headset to work?

It's paired and set correctly...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Quality few matches, its fair to say myself and Beardboy pwned! Even with us 2 verusus 4 at one point! yeah was having trouble with headset on hearing you!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Was a good session last night :thumb: That's the best i've played since having the game! :lol:

2 on 4 - and we whooped ass 

Does the headset just turn on when you talk, as it was playing funny buggers with me - i'd talk, and it wouldn't do anything, but in the audio settings, it was working fine :S


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you pressing L2 to talk?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

You have to press L2? :lol:

That'll be my problem then, i was just talking, presuming it'd pickup the voice and carry on! :lol: What a to55er - my mrs thought i was going mad. :lol:


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

The only time it works without pressing L2 is if you are in the proximity of your teammates (i think)!!

Are you on tonight? I have a game with members from another site. Your more than welcome to join if there are spaces.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll have to persuade the boss to do something useful, like ironing, and if she does then i'm up for a game 

Will give me chance to fiddle with my headset too :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lol yeah push L2, I have changed mine to R2, wasn't aware you had to be close to the person but it would make sense!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh and who's the Daddy at rescuing hostages


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll give L2 a bash later then, and like you Mark, i might change it to something else. 

Oh and yeah, alright hostage daddy! :lol:


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Mark,

Apologies, but I made a mistake and the game im in is tomorrow.

Again if the rooms not full feel free to join.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Richard - was it you that added me?

I had a request last night from someone, but can't remember the PSN! :lol:

If i'm around tomorrow night, i'll see if you're online - what sort of time you thinking?


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

I did add you, and we will be on about 9pm-?????


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Okey dokey - i'll check with the boss then.

If i'm allowed/free, i'll try to join a game


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Fancy a spot of this myself chaps but tbh I like to wind down on a Friday with a few drinks and my aim would up the spout!

That said I think this will be my new game of choice so if you see me on at any point chuck us over an invite!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I wasn't drinking last night - how come my aim was cack? :lol:

We'll all wind down and then all be up the spout - you online tonight Mark/Richard/Anyone?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Was on earlier and if I can I will be on later


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Im on GRiD tonight!!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok - give me a shout if you fancy it again, and i'll turn it on


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

i'll be on in 5 mate!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Lucy won't let me mate, she's just changed her mind and want's to watch 24 now! GRRRR

Also, just found out we're busy every evening until Monday - so no playing time until then!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

NP mate, I managed 4 satchel plants and came top of the 5 vs 5 which was nice albeit the first bomb caught me off guard and killed me :lol:

First match I went in though against some seasoned US pros and just got nailed


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

Yeah - the US guys have had the game much longer though, i believe, as it was released with LOADS of issues and several GB's patches etc.

Typical though - Lucy has finished 24 and now says i can play!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone up for a game tomorrow night?

My mrs is off out, so i have a free evening... :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is this game worth getting guys? I've been told it's very difficult, especially when you start playing it as it's entirely online. I might trade in a few games for it soon, will give me a reason to use my headset!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ooh what time Mark?, Yes Lloyd grab this and join us tommorow, it is very difficult as its 'realistic' or as much as a video game can be, one -two shot kills, no regen health, no respawns etc.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll be on from about 7 if that suits? 

I'll try the headset out this time! :lol:

EDIT: Yes Lloyd - grab it :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Might trade in Fallout 3 towards it in that case. I was going to spend £30 on some new pressed number plates but I might get this instead now! I've always wanted a game where you can play tactically and the kills are realistic! Can you snipe in the game or is it more sneaking about tactically with mid range weapons?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

You can snipe, yeah.

It's also only £28.99 including headset from Shopto.net - or was when i preordered it :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is it always sold with a headset? Because I've already got the official one :/


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure on that i'm afraid.

I only saw it with the headset for £29, so got it as it was a bargain.

EDIT: http://www.game.co.uk/PS3/Action/~r335936/SOCOM-Confrontation/?s=socom
http://www.shopto.net/PS3/GAMES/PS3SO06-SOCOM: U.S. Navy Seals - Confrontation (Solus).html


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

You can download the game from PSN for £20 or you can order the game only for £15 from HMV


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

So, who's online tonight then - Add your name :thumb:

1) Mark - Beardboy
2) 
3)


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Bump - I'll be online from 7 :thumb:


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

i'll try and get on lads the woman is on for a cosy night thou eastenders and all that dirt .

DUBLINHITMAN id


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Add me on Dublin :thumb:

Beardboy is my PSN

I'm online now


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Good game Mark :thumb:

Will have another session soon


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Aye this is starting to turn into an immense waste of my time lol!

Mark the laser red dot sights tend to give away your position, especially at night


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, is turning into a weekly thing :thumb:

Yeah - that damn red sight thing is rather annoying - good for some stuff though :lol:

Told you i wasn't the best at it...


----------

